# Diablo II Error 22



## wolfx28 (Jul 8, 2007)

i keep getting an Erro 22 critical error directdraw

i've looked so much on how to fix it and they all say the same thing 

new drives bla bla
direct x drivers bla bla 

i have direct x 10, new drivers for my nividia 5200

look on blizzards site and god forbid that blizzard would actually help fix any other their games so can anyone help

im on XP SP2

any help would be great ty

Wolf


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Why do you have DirectX 10 (Vista-only) if you're using Windows XP?

Install the latest *DirectX 9.0c* (Aug'08), reboot and go to Start > Run > dxdiag > Display tab. Run the 2 tests. Any problems listed in the Notes box?


----------



## wolfx28 (Jul 8, 2007)

i dident know that okay well im downloading it now is there anything i have to do or when i install the .exe will it just overwrite DX10?

hope this works 

Wolf


----------



## wolfx28 (Jul 8, 2007)

okay well i just installed DX 9 and still got the error 22  im so tired of this game it used to work before and now it wont but i had uninstalled it before

please someone help me out

Wolf


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Reboot to complete the DirectX installation, then go to Start > Run > dxdiag > Display tab. Run the 2 tests. Any problems listed in the Notes box?



From *http://www.travel.ag.ru/special/diablo2/support/d2/drivers.htm*


> Steps to run the Video Test program to select the video mode:
> 
> * click start
> * Select Programs
> ...


----------



## wolfx28 (Jul 8, 2007)

ive done the video test many times and it says no video modes found and it says this computer cannot run diablo II

im quite sure i can run this game

and i did the reboot after installing DX 9 and still dosent work i also tried reinstalling the game and still nothing

Wolf


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Seeing as you installed DirectX 10 on XP, are you sure you've installed the correct graphics driver?

Third and final time:
*Go to Start > Run > dxdiag > Display tab. Run the 2 tests. Any problems listed in the Notes box?*


----------



## wolfx28 (Jul 8, 2007)

sorry for not answering ur question the other times my apologies i ran that a no there arent any problems in notes

as to ur first question i installed the lastest nividia drives from the nividia site 

Wolf


----------



## wolfx28 (Jul 8, 2007)

Bump!


----------

